# Whyte has turned over a new leaf!!



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've complained about Whyte to all of you and to my friends since I've gotten him. What a brat he is, how he just huffs and pops and hates me.

So today my gf comes over and immediately wants to see the hedgies that she keeps hearing about and hasn't met yet. I hadn't cleaned the cage yet that day so I told her I'd bring them out.

Riley comes out, he never balls up, she immediately falls in love with him he snuggles into her, sniffing wildly and letting her pet him all over his furry sides and face. He's such a love. 

While she holds Riley, I bring out Whyte to show what a radical difference between the two of them and he comes out of his ball IMMEDIATELY! WOW! It was just crazy how he immediately pulled out of his ball and stayed out the entire time I sat with him. My friend continued to hold Riley but Whyte did not do his Frowny-Face hiss while we talked, did not startle at her sudden laughs as we talked, I do believe someone switched out my hedgehog!! He did not ball up when I stood up to put him away, I mean there he was just sitting on my lap, ears out and big like Mickey Mouse, watching both of us! Perhaps her new smell had him intrigued? Maybe he could smell Riley? 

I am just truly amazed and would like to say to all of you with huffing balls, just don't give up. Even if you need to take a bit of a break from the frustrating ball of spines, keep going back as much as you can to get them out and spend time with them. It could pay off. No guarantee, but if you're already caring for them, may as well try to bring out the best in them.

I don't expect Whyte to ever reach the same level as Riley in friendliness, but he's only maybe a year old so maybe its possible. I'm just happy I finally held him without being stabbed repeatedly. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's fantastic!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow big difference. Quigley is like that with new smells too so maybe it was smelling your friend or smelling Riley who knows. That's actually the reason I like taking Quigley out for walks so much. He stays out of his ball and sniffs all the people. He will still startle sometimes though but less than if we are just in the house.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good for him, making steps for the best! Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats wonderful news


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay Whyte!

I'm glad your patience has paid off


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a wonderful story!


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

That's wonderful! I'm glad you have made a break through.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad he is finally coming around  
How is it going with your allergies?


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Way to go Whyte!!! I love little surprises like that! They just love to keep us guessing and apparently he wanted to prove you wrong! :lol:
I'm very happy for you and glad you never gave up on him!


----------

